# Auto Rotate on Stock Launcher2.apk



## That Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wondering if it is possible to de-compile the Stock Launcher from Android 2.2.1 and edit it to enable auto rotate on the Home Screen and/or App Draw?

So when I turn my phone on its side it switches to landscape mode.

I have decompiled the 2.2.1 Launcher2.apk and there is 2 folders, one called "layout-port" and another called "layout-land" so I assume this means the landscape layout is there but it just needs enabling.

Is this correct?

Any help with this would be amazing


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

Take a look over at what BGill55 figured out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1022906


----------



## That Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

Rob said:


> Take a look over at what BGill55 figured out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1022906


Decompiled Launcher2.apk with Formatter and Searched inside every file with Seeker but no file contains "android:screenOrientation="


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, it is...just search for nosensor and change that flag to sensor in AndroidManifest.xml


----------

